# lighttpd and "HTTP 404" afrer freebsd-update



## oz42 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all,

after doing a freebsd-update(8) as usual today, my lighttpd serves a HTTP 404 page instead of the munin page. Any ideas why?

The lighttpd configuration has not changed for a couple of days, the system is a 10.0-RELEASE-p4.

Cheers
Olaf


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2014)

oz42 said:
			
		

> after doing a freebsd-update(8) as usual today, my lighttpd serves a HTTP 404 page instead of the munin page. Any ideas why?


I don't know. Have you checked the log files?


----------



## oz42 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ooooh... my fault. I forgot the https:// in my browser - sorry!


----------

